# ok ill bite the bullet! and kiss butt!



## daddieslilgirl (Oct 26, 2004)

since yall dont get it i want to learn more about logging... everyone does it different but i cant find anyone who will show me how to cut ( i can and i have before but im afraid of getting cut) i want to learn the right way...anyone need an apprentice????


----------



## daddieslilgirl (Oct 27, 2004)

*netree*

i tried your home page i cant get into it. i know we argued before but if your serious about cutting im game. this is gonna sound crazy but how tall are you? i havre a very hard time cutting with someone whos only a few in taller than me! if your over 6ft maybe we can work something out. i dont want anyone watching me either.. i just want to learn the right way, and i need a small saw at first. yep im picky but im safe i know what i can and cant do, and i wont take unnecasary risks. lol so how tall are you???


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: netree*



> _Originally posted by daddieslilgirl _
> *i havre a very hard time cutting with someone whos only a few in taller than me! if your over 6ft maybe we can work something out.*



Are you looking for a date or a teacher?


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 27, 2004)

Is your profile accurate or just designed to throw off suitors?


----------



## daddieslilgirl (Oct 27, 2004)

*excuse me??*

just because i want someone taller than me im looking for a date??? im looking at safety and where im comfortable, and im comfortable with a taller man or woman! got a problem with it? why? do you have problems yourself???


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 27, 2004)

Touchy aren't we? Have you read D. Dent's book "Professional Timber Falling"? If not then I highly recommend it as well as Dave Johnson's book "The Good Wood Cutters Guide". Both have priceless information in them. You might also look into Soren Erickson's Game of Logging program.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 27, 2004)

Uh, how tall wuz Mr. Dent? :alien:


----------



## xander9727 (Oct 27, 2004)

DLG,
Why won't your Dad teach you?

That just seems odd to me.


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: excuse me??*



> _Originally posted by daddieslilgirl _
> *got a problem with it? why? do you have problems yourself??? *



Trees Company! You're back!

Seriously, if I were looking to learn from someone height would be the last thing I'd be concerned about. What does height have to do with safety? I guess Gypo is out of the running, eh?


----------



## Ax-man (Oct 28, 2004)

Daddieslilgirl,

There was an article in the TCIA mag a few months back, in the From The Field where you win a $ 100 bucks for submitting an article they print.

The article was about a family owned tree biz, the daughter ( the author} helped with the ground work only but did more work than some of the new employees, the dad hired.

Are you that same author of the article??? If I remember right the title of the article was the same as your screen name your using here.

If you are it seems strange that no one could help you with the problem of finding someone to teach you how to use a saw.

Larry


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 28, 2004)

I remember that.


----------



## daddieslilgirl (Oct 28, 2004)

*omg*

are you serious? there was an article about this same thing? i SWEAR on my grams grave i havent written any article ever! and just for your info my dad just doesnt want me getting hurt, it took me years just to let him get me in the woods when my mom did it for 20. i think there is something i dont know about and hed never tell and i wont ask..it would be like violating his and my moms privacy and i just could NEVER do that no matter what! by the way how do i find the article? even tho i have no wish to hurt them he loves to be shaken up once in a while! go figure thats just my dad. i honestly think he thinks ill end up in the hospital like my mom and my brother. and i cant bear to put him through anymore of that!


----------



## Ax-man (Oct 28, 2004)

Go over to the climbing and tree care forum.

Take a look at Guy's about the Nov. TCIA, they are posting links for the TCIA mag right now. Weather the article will be on the TCIA site or not I don't know, but it is worth a try, if you want to try and find it.

Larry


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: excuse me??*



> _Originally posted by daddieslilgirl _
> *just because i want someone taller than me im looking for a date??? im looking at safety and where im comfortable, and im comfortable with a taller man or woman! got a problem with it? why? do you have problems yourself??? *


Of course I have problems, like everyone else. But I don't think they interfere with my ability to sufficiently function in the surrounding world. 

I'm still wondering if you'll answer my question.


----------



## Crofter (Nov 1, 2004)

Are you feeling "lucky" Nick?


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Timberjackboy (Nov 1, 2004)

*NICKROSIS*

Is that you in thte pic? Your a hottie!!!!!!!!!! Id let you run my skidder any day


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: NICKROSIS*



> _Originally posted by Timberjackboy _
> *Is that you in thte pic? Your a hottie!!!!!!!!!! Id let you run my skidder any day *



You don't get out much do you?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 1, 2004)

Yah, don't call her Nicholette, it pisses her off. I think she's gay.

:angel:


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Yah, don't call her Nicholette, it pisses her off. I think she's gay.
> 
> :angel: *


Oooooo. Ask tprosser, you'll find out the real deal.


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nick,
If they'd seen you tearing it up at Malaka's bar in Detroit they' d know you're hetero. MB's just mad 'cause he scored so high on the metro test.


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 2, 2004)

Did you have to ask Seth again what the name of the bar was?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 2, 2004)

Haha! I guess ya'll didn't get it. Because Nick _is_ a male, but someone thinks he's female, then saying the female is gay means the 'female' likes females. Hence, Nick likes women.

Get it?


----------



## Newfie (Nov 2, 2004)

huh?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 2, 2004)

Haha! I knew it would confuse some of ya'll!


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 2, 2004)

Yep.clear as mud !


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Al Smith _
> *Yep.clear as mud ! *


I needed the explanation myself. Now for an explanation of the explanation: MB was kidding around on a different plane of consciousness, and I'm a guy.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry, I had Buddist biscuits for breakfast.


----------



## glens (Nov 2, 2004)

What Butch is trying to say is that he's a Lesbian.&nbsp; And why wouldn't he be?

Glen


----------



## Newfie (Nov 2, 2004)

*BUT.....*

I thought Nick loved Matt? Now I'm really confused.


----------



## Newfie (Nov 2, 2004)

Shhhh!

or I won't let you play with my grapple trailer.


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Haha! I knew it would confuse some of ya'll!  *



MB,
Half of the members here were confused when they logged on.


----------

